# Can't playback sound to the displayport monitor output



## christhegeek (Apr 23, 2020)

Can't playback sound to the displayport monitor output
Tried to change the default soundcard to hdmi but it doesn't playback any sound from any application !!! 
It shows many hdmi soundcards but it doesn't playback sound.
I have an amd Rx580


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 23, 2020)

Does your monitor have speakers? The HDMI device can transfer sounds but it needs speakers to actually play it.
You can try it on a TV, they usually can play HDMI sound.


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 23, 2020)

It doesn't play sound , this happens only on FreeBSD, on Linux it can play sound.
Tried to change the default soundcard but nothing!
Maybe I should connect the graphics card with HDMI instead of display port ??? but i can't do that because on hdmi i have the cable tv box .




roccobaroccoSC said:


> Does your monitor have speakers? The HDMI device can transfer sounds but it needs speakers to actually play it.
> You can try it on a TV, they usually can play HDMI sound.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2020)

christhegeek said:


> Tried to change the default soundcard but nothing!


Post the output from `cat /dev/sndstat`.



christhegeek said:


> Maybe I should connect the graphics card with HDMI instead of display port ???


You may need to change the outputs though. I have a machine with 2 DVI, one DisplayPort and one HDMI (system has 2 videocards). Each one uses a different output, so if I switch the display connector I need to switch the audio devices too.


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 24, 2020)

Tried changing to any of the many hdmi output sndstat shows restart the audio application ,try to play  music nothing !
I guess it doesn't work with display port.



SirDice said:


> Post the output from `cat /dev/sndstat`. You may need to change the outputs though. I have a machine with 2 DVI, one DisplayPort and one HDMI (system has 2 videocards). Each one uses a different output, so if I switch the display connector I need to switch the audio devices too.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2020)

christhegeek said:


> Tried changing to any of the many hdmi output sndstat shows restart the audio application ,try to play music nothing !


Post the output from `cat /dev/sndstat`. We can't see what is happening on your system if you don't provide the information. We're good but we're not clairvoyant.


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a big ,curved pc monitor  that i use for my pc and watching movies etc from my pc and i have connected a cable tv box to hdmi and the pc is connected to display port. On freebsd there is NO sound from display port i see many devices on sndstat as hdmi   i tried to switch to any of them still no sound ! 
And not only that it seems firefox or chromium can't even playback a video when i switch to any of these hdmi outputs !
My graphics card is an rx580 nitro+ i have installed the drm-kmod and load amdgpu driver but no luck whatsoever !    Does anyone else have this problem ?   
It doesn't seem to work with my nvidia graphics card either !


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 27, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Post the output from `cat /dev/sndstat`. We can't see what is happening on your system if you don't provide the information. We're good but we're not clairvoyant.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 27, 2020)

You could try to stop pulseudio/sndiod if you use and
for each dsp in "ls /dev | grep dsp" try to send noise,
cat /dev/random > /dev/dspX
When you have the correct dsp you can set it as default in rc.conf and configure pulseaudio/sndiod if needed.


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 27, 2020)

I tried to send noise already no output works! And I have tried to stop pulseaudio or remove it completely, what is sndiod is a daemon is it installed by default??
I don't believe I will manage to fix that problem.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 27, 2020)

To be 100% certain try this stuff without running X and as root.
At least you should get realtek audio working.
kldload snd_driver.


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 28, 2020)

I think something has to do with the driver of the graphics card?
Maybe I need to pass some parameters I don't know.




Alain De Vos said:


> To be 100% certain try this stuff without running X and as root.
> At least you should get realtek audio working.
> kldload snd_driver.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 28, 2020)

If cat /dev/random to the /dev/dspX does not work nothing will work. Where you able to make realtek audio work ?


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 28, 2020)

Maybe I should try with an HDMI cable! Right now I have display port, I have purchased an HDMI switcher so I can switch to my TV box when I want.
Maybe HDMI would work with FreeBSD?



Alain De Vos said:


> If cat /dev/random to the /dev/dspX does not work nothing will work. Where you able to make realtek audio work ?


----------



## mickey (Apr 28, 2020)

christhegeek said:


> i tried to send noise already no output works !


Have you checked that the corresponding mixer devices are not muted/turned down beforehand?

`mixer -f /dev/mixer0
mixer -f /dev/mixer1
mixer -f /dev/mixer2
mixer -f /dev/mixer3
mixer -f /dev/mixer4
mixer -f /dev/mixer5`


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 29, 2020)

That is not the problem 





mickey said:


> Have you checked that the corresponding mixer devices are not muted/turned down beforehand?
> 
> `mixer -f /dev/mixer0
> mixer -f /dev/mixer1
> ...


----------

